# Running Wolf



## Arne (Feb 22, 2011)

Whoo hoo Dan. 5000 posts. Gotta get Sid back on here to give ya a run for your money. Keep on here a little longer and maybe you can catch Wade. lol, Arne.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 22, 2011)

Only if Wade stops posting.................

Way to go Dan.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 22, 2011)

No way Im ever gonna catch up to those guys.. Holy molly..


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 22, 2011)

Wooo Hooo!


----------



## Julie (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think Troy could give him a run for his money. Dan is smokin'


----------



## Arne (Feb 22, 2011)

10 more posts and I pass 300, you all best watch it or I'll be passin all of you. Arne.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 22, 2011)

Julie said:


> I don't think Troy could give him a run for his money. Dan is smokin'


 Awww, give the guy a break. Don't pick on his other vices. And besides, what is he smokin?


----------



## jtstar (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe we can get Sid to work on his computor so when he post something it only counts as 1/4 of a post congrats Dan


----------



## Julie (Feb 22, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Awww, give the guy a break. Don't pick on his other vices. And besides, what is he smokin?



With Dan you never know what is smokin'


----------



## Flem (Feb 22, 2011)

Way to go, Dan. 5000 posts. And me just hitting a paltry 200.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Julie said:


> With Dan you never know what is smokin'



hey hey...Don't confuse me with Troy.

Thanks for the kind words! I know I have said it in the past and so has Wade, it's amazing how much we continue to learn from each other and each other's mistakes.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2011)

I could probably go into a coma for a year and still my post count would be safe!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I could probably go into a coma for a year and still my post count would be safe!!!!



HUH, thats what Troy thought too!

Dang I gotta quit picking on him so much when he's not even here, I wish he would get service and get back on line.


----------



## rodo (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats on your 5000th


----------



## Daisy317 (Feb 23, 2011)

CONGRATS! 

I wish I had more time to post!


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

Guess Dan is trying to catch ME !


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2011)

Naw no chance in doing that Tom. You're still the Queen of posts and bottles!


----------



## RedNeckWino (Feb 23, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I could probably go into a coma for a year and still my post count would be safe!!!!



And the count continues to grow......


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Naw no chance in doing that Tom. You're still the Queen of posts and bottles!


Queen huh?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2011)

Tom said:


> I have done it BOTH ways.
> 
> OMG! did I really say that?? LOL
> 
> Queen huh?



Well Nuff said and Wade is King of posts


----------



## Daisy317 (Feb 23, 2011)

Tom said:


> Queen huh?



Dem's fi'tin' werds...


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> Dem's fi'tin' werds...



AHHHH be nice or Tom will git them Jersy boys to kick my butt!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2011)

Ahhh, foget ahbout et!


----------



## Daisy317 (Feb 23, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> AHHHH be nice or Tom will git them Jersy boys to kick my butt!



*Imagining a bunch of mafia thugs storming down I-80 towards western pennysltucky in a tinted out escalade baring 9mms... meeting a roadblock consisting of toothless hillbillies in beat up pickups with shotguns and hunting rifles pointing straight on... The "old time jukebox" playing Johnny Cash & Merle in the background... As bad polyester button ups and mossy oak camo meet and flash across the 10 o'clock news in a blaze of gunfire...*


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> *Imagining a bunch of mafia thugs storming down I-80 towards western pennysltucky in a tinted out escalade baring 9mms... meeting a roadblock consisting of toothless hillbillies in beat up pickups with shotguns and hunting rifles pointing straight on... The "old time jukebox" playing Johnny Cash & Merle in the background... As bad polyester button ups and mossy oak camo meet and flash across the 10 o'clock news in a blaze of gunfire...*



Rememba da Mafia show from NJ. Dat sounds goood wit dat big tinted SUV whippen Dan's arse. I guess me taoght him well. I member when he come here.. didnt know Jack Schitt. Well I was wrong he was Baby S____
Well... here's da story..

Jack Schitt is the son of Awe Schitt and Oh Schitt. Awe Schitt, the fertilizer magnate, married Oh Schitt, the owner of the Kneedeep Schitt Inn. Jack Schitt married Noe Schitt and they produced six children. 

Holy Schitt, their first, passed on shortly after childbirth. Next came twin sons, Deep Schitt and Dip Schitt; two daughters, Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt; and another son, Bull Schitt. Deep Schitt married Dumb Schitt, a high school dropout. Dip Schitt married Lotta Schitt and they have a son named Chicken Schitt. Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt married the Happens brothers. The Schitt-Happens children are Dawg Schitt, Byrd Schitt and Horace Schitt. 

Bull Schitt just married a spicy little number named Pisa Schitt and they are awaiting the arrival of Baby Schitt.

Now you can proudly proclaim "I know the true story of Jack Schitt!"


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2011)

I heard that a few years back. Still funny!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2011)

Nope, never heard that one! hehehehehe I would imagine one of them would grow up to be a Priest named Holy Schitt!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2011)

Nope Wade, remember that one passed away shortly after birth, the child of Jack and Noe Schitt.............


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2011)

Wooops, I missed that and sorry for bringing up that trajesty all over again! hehe


----------

